# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  2 Υπολογιστές + Ρούτερ + Switch + AWMN

## X3n0n

Καταρχήν καλησπέρα και συγχωρήστε με αν είμαι σε λάθος φόρουμ. 

Είμαι νέος, μόλις έχω αρχίσει το διάβασμα για το AWMN και γενικά ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για τον εξοπλισμό και έχω μια τυπική επικοινωνία με κοντινούς Κόμβους Δικτύου στην Κάτω Πεύκη σύνορα με Ηράκλειο (Στην Πλαπούτα για όσους ξέρουν).

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι αν γίνεται να παίξω απροβλημάτιστα στο AWMN έχοντας 2 υπολογιστές που παίρνουν internet μέσω ενός adsl router και είναι συνδεδεμένα σε ένα switch 10/100 (Σε 100 δουλεύουν οι υπολογιστές και το ρούτερ). Σημειώνω εδώ πως σκέφτομαι να βάλω στην ταράτσα μία κεραία με ένα D-LINK WIRELESS BRIDGE 802.11G DWL-G810 και με καλώδιο ethernet να το συνδέσω στο switch

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι αν γίνεται να απομονοθεί το internet από το awmn, δηλαδή να μην μοιράζεται στο δίκτυο το internet.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων
Παναγιώτης Κούτσιας

----------


## trendy

Καλησπέρα,
αυτό που λες γίνεται εύκολα. υπάρχει ένα thread "adsl + awmn" νομίζω. Εκεί αναλύεται το πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό που λες. Για το dlink δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το καταλληλότερο, καλύτερα να συμβουλευτείς τ φόρουμ πριν πάρεις κάτι.

----------


## X3n0n

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Θα ψάξω στο forum και θα μάθω περισσότερα.


EDIT: Επειδή δεν ξέρω με τι keywords ακριβώς να κάνω αναζήτηση στο forum υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για αγορά εξοπλισμού ( Εκτός αυτού που προτείνει το D-Link που ανέφερα παραπάνω) για να διαλέξω μια συσκευή που να κάνει για τη συγγεκριμένη δουλειά?

----------


## chrislsp

Ελπίζω αυτό να σε βοηθήσει...εγώ ακόμα να το κάνω  ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... E1%E9+awmn

----------


## JS

> D-LINK WIRELESS BRIDGE 802.11G DWL-G810 και με καλώδιο ethernet να το συνδέσω στο switch


Με μία επιφύλαξη να σου πω οτι ίσως η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή να παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα και να μην σου κάνει την δουλειά σου (στο wiki διάβασες για την 810+).
Ορισμένα DWL-G810/DWL-2100AP (το ξαναλέω ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ) δεν συμπεριφέρονται σωστά αν είναι συνδεδεμένα σε switch.

----------


## trendy

Ναι αυτό είναι!

----------


## X3n0n

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Το ADSL + AWMN δεν φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο οπότε δε νομίζω να κολλήσω εκεί. Το LINKSYS WIRELESS BROADBAND ROUTER 802.11G WRT54G θεωρείται εναλακτική λύση (αναφέρεται ως εξωτερική συσκευή στον Οδηγό Αγοράς Εξοπλισμού)? Φαντάζωμαι μία FERIMEX GRID ANTENNA ISM 24DB να είναι αρκετή για link περίπου 1.5 km?

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!
Το όλο κλίμα με ωθεί προς την τελική απόφαση για ένταξη στο δίκτυο...

----------


## gvaf

> δηλαδή να μην μοιράζεται στο δίκτυο το internet.


Έτσι μόνο να παίρνουμε οχι να δίνουμε .

----------


## X3n0n

> δηλαδή να μην μοιράζεται στο δίκτυο το internet.
> 
> 
> Έτσι μόνο να παίρνουμε οχι να δίνουμε .


Με την 768 τι να πρωτο δώσω........Όταν με το καλό βάλω 24Mbps ευχαρίστως να την μοιράζομαι........

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gvaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δηλαδή να μην μοιράζεται στο δίκτυο το internet.
> 
> 
> ...


Θέλεις να πεις ότι χρησιμοποιείς τα 768 24ώρες την ημέρα 7 μέρες τη βδομάδα; Εγώ έδινα από την 384 που είχα παλιότερα το περίσσευμά μου, μετά διπλασιάστηκε σε 768 και πλέον δίνω 1+ Mbps από τη 10άρα μου. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να δώσεις ελεγχόμενα χωρίς να σου δημιουργηθεί εσένα πρόβλημα αν τα χρειαστείς. 
Κάνε search για squid proxy mesh.

----------


## X3n0n

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η καλυτερη ώρα για να αποφασίσω αν θα μοιράζω το internet ή όχι...Ας δω πρώτα αν και πώς θα μπω στο δίκτυο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## manoskol

Δεν μας ειπες ποια θα ειναι η τοπολογια.... βοηθησε μας να σε βοηθησουμε
πως θα συνδεθεις σαν client με δικο σου router και θα ζητήσεις subnet?
θα προτημισεις bridge και ips απο το AP του κόμβου ?

----------


## X3n0n

> Δεν μας ειπες ποια θα ειναι η τοπολογια.... βοηθησε μας να σε βοηθησουμε
> πως θα συνδεθεις σαν client με δικο σου router και θα ζητήσεις subnet?
> θα προτημισεις bridge και ips απο το AP του κόμβου ?


Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι αυτά που με ρωτάς. Αυτό που μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά είναι ότι έχω 2 υπολογιστές και ένα adsl router σε ένα switch και σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα εξωτερικό μηχάνημα όπως αναφέρει στον οδηγό αγοράς όπου θα συνδέσω μια κεραία πάνω και θα κατεβάσω ethernet καλώδιο από ταράτσα στο switch.

----------

